# Coffee Table layout



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

I found a coffee table at this yard sale a couple months back, my wife asks "what are you going to do with that?"

I used 1/2 Styrofoam sheeting, and Atlas free track software. The table needs some touching up of the finish, and I need to finish the balast work, but I now have a layout in the livingroom... 

This was my first time working with the melting crystal water, think I'll use the liquid type on my next project.

The layout consists of 2 Atlas flex track & a 60 deg crossover 3 straight, 1 straght rerailer, and 4 half curves. I could have probably put a siding on the end away from the lake.. maybe later.
I have a couple more cars & a SF caboose to complete the set.



Table Closed:









Girtered bridge & lake:









Tresspassing / fishing from the bridge:









The table opened up:


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Yes!*

What a great way to enjoy trains!:thumbsup: I'm thinking, with 8 grandchildren, it would occupy them for hours, and MY trains would be safe!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

My old ( young) lady would tell me it looks great,
As long as it stays in your dungeon!:laugh:


----------

